# Combats Needed - Please Help



## MCpl ??????? (11 Jan 2005)

i am looking for a website where i can order combats now that cancav is no longer open. Help plz


----------



## Docherty (11 Jan 2005)

If you are looking for civi CADPAT I believe that www.canadianpeacekeeper.com has what you are looking for.


----------



## MCpl ??????? (11 Jan 2005)

my rsm says cadets arent aloud to wear CADPAT


----------



## D-n-A (11 Jan 2005)

you can buy repro CADPAT in most if not all surplus stores.


As for cadets not being allowed to wear it, it would all depend on you cadet unit, I've seen some cadets wearing repro CADPAT an even some wearing the USMC MARPAT.


----------



## MCpl ??????? (11 Jan 2005)

also im looking for combat boots and there isnt any on Canadian Peacekeepers


----------



## condor888000 (11 Jan 2005)

Open the yellow pages, look up surplus, have fun!


----------



## D-n-A (11 Jan 2005)

Army surplus stores, they usually have lots in, might be hard finding larger sizes though. Or if your allowed an want to spend extra cash, buy a set of Danners or something. But I don't know if you would be allowed to wear them on parade or not, be somethign you'd have to find out with your unit.


----------



## Burrows (11 Jan 2005)

army surplus is best...although..Reading the Please use full spelling thread would be nice.

k? plz? thx?  yes I know... thats there for purposely.


----------



## MCpl ??????? (11 Jan 2005)

should i get garrison combat boots? ???


----------



## Dane (11 Jan 2005)

Actually you can buy real CADPATs too, it's just people ignorance and misunderstanding of the regulations and laws surrounding the items that makes people say you cannot. The RELEASE of CADPAT is resricted, NOT the sale or wearing of it (as long as you are clearly marked as being anything but a member of the CF). Now before some one posts a regulation that says something different, this is based on recent case law from Edmonton which supercedes any regulations, not too mention most of them were not applicable to civilians anyways. The "you cannot sell CADPAT" thing was short lived....it's somewhat easy to get, I have it.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jan 2005)

Dane

I am wondering how a Civilian court case can override an DND Regulation?

GW


----------



## MCpl ??????? (11 Jan 2005)

you didnt answer my question


----------



## D-n-A (11 Jan 2005)

MCpl Jackson said:
			
		

> should i get garrison combat boots? ???



There not combat boots, there garrison boots, an there ment just for that, garrsion/parade stuff. If you want a pair of boots to go into the field with, get real combat boots like the Canadian MKIII, probably get them for like $20 at a surplus store.


----------



## Eowyn (11 Jan 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Dane
> 
> I am wondering how a Civilian court case can override an DND Regulation?
> 
> GW



A DND Regulation is just a regulation passed by an Order in Council, pursuant to Legislation (In this case, National Defense Act).  Courts can interpret any legislation or regulation.

BTW Dane, wearing of CF uniform by civies is a Criminal Code offense.  Unfortunately it's not enforced.
http://laws.justice.gc.ca/en/c-46/42869.html
Sect 419.


----------



## gunner56 (11 Jan 2005)

Check out www.celsurplus.com . They give great deals to cadets.


----------



## WO2 Gubbels (11 Jan 2005)

I know I got my boots at a surplus store, really nice.   I went to the states this summer with family, and checked out many many stores, got a few neat looking books etc.   Up near london though, there are 2 nice places, I got myself webbing, pants, boots, hat, old ruck, old mummy bag, and tunic over a few years time.   I was wondering what is Cadpat and what does it stand for???

   Thanks 

   CI Gubbels


----------



## Big Foot (11 Jan 2005)

CADPAT is CAnadian Disruptive PATtern, which is the official camoflauge of the Canadian Forces. It is the combat uniform you see in all current pictures of Canadian soldiers. For more info, go to www.army.forces.gc.ca


----------



## WO2 Gubbels (11 Jan 2005)

neat, thanks for the links I know I found them very interesting.  It says that the design is different then CF clothing, just curious if anyone knows how so?  Such as tunic, pants, etc.  

 CI Gubbels


----------



## Dane (11 Jan 2005)

1) wearing CF uniforms is illegal only if displaying CF insignia... read the case law associated with 419... the only times it has been enforces is when a person is trying to mimick a member of the CF. That is what the law was written and designed for; just think of all the nakes Cadets that would be out there  (since a lot of Cadets don;t wear proper denotation of their cadetness). I did my law interpretation paper on that lol
2) Civilian Courts don't override the DND/CF; they simply have no authority in the civilian/private sphere. Basic law there... as was said the interpretation goes however it wants via the courts. Moreover the CF release of a couple thousand pairs of CADPAT didn't help the matter either, as soon as they forfeited getting the clothing back they effectivly ended their ability to try and enforce any No CADPAT

The faux CADPAT has american-ish square pockets, and the pants have a pull system to tighten the waist. They are pretty decent, but over priced. I found the pants thind and actually tore them so had to have them fixed.

Chimo!


----------



## MCpl ??????? (12 Jan 2005)

what does cadpat mean????? ???


----------



## MCpl ??????? (12 Jan 2005)

never mind i didnt take the time to read other posts


----------



## Dane (12 Jan 2005)

Most of my Cadets in the Corps have it, the CF released 2000 pairs in Novermber/Decemberish; it was in most of CanWests major papers I believe, at least in the west. Try searching Edmonton Journal if you feel so inclined... (I tried after I posted this initially and had no success, however the store that recieved the CADPAT was http://www.celsurplus.com/ The CF tried to get it back at first but realized they had no legal mechanism to do it, despite peoples belief "it's illegal to sell CADPAT." So, point a. is invalid, and point b. is wrong.)

Secondly, OD Drab doesn't come in useful at Cadets either, but it's the same price for new OD as new CADPAT.


----------



## sgt_mandal (12 Jan 2005)

I've said it before, I'll say it again: CADETS DON'T NEED CADPAT! simple, end of story.


----------



## MCpl ??????? (17 Jan 2005)

wuts the difference between retro and civi cadpat


----------



## condor888000 (17 Jan 2005)

Another question, what's retro CADPAT?? ???


----------



## sgt_mandal (17 Jan 2005)

MCpl Jackson said:
			
		

> what does cadpat mean????? ???


CAnadian Disruptive PATtern


----------



## sgt_mandal (17 Jan 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Another question, what's retro CADPAT?? ???


I'm guessing retro CADPAT is the first generation fady stuff, and civi CADPAT is like the stuff CPGear sells.......just taknig a stab


----------



## david124124 (19 Jan 2005)

Hey jackson,Id sell you mine,i got them for $80  $20 for garrison boots....MAN THOSE THINGS ARE PAINFUL :crybaby:


----------



## MCpl ??????? (19 Jan 2005)

lol bring them to cadets so i can c them


----------



## q_1966 (23 Jan 2005)

The CF has done away with the old garrison boots, now its just combat boots with a shiny toe

http://army.ca/forums/threads/677.0.html


----------



## Burrows (23 Jan 2005)

The CF has done away with Garrison Dress entirely...Combat boots are not shined and I pity the fool err...CO that has their cadets wear "garrison" Its not garrison it is blousing your dress pants in combat boots...


----------



## q_1966 (23 Jan 2005)

They still call it Garrison Dress...or at least, thats what they called it, in Vernon last summer


----------



## Burrows (23 Jan 2005)

But it isnt garrison dress....dont argue the point...its not in any diagrams at all.


----------



## q_1966 (23 Jan 2005)

Well it can be slang, cant it,


----------



## Burrows (23 Jan 2005)

There is no need for slang...If you want slang for that dress I call it..."That retarded form of dress"


----------



## q_1966 (23 Jan 2005)

well its easier to just call it garrison, even if it is technically incorrect

- Shawn


----------



## condor888000 (23 Jan 2005)

I admit I'm mearly a pigeon, but take a look at this link, particularly annex B. It's old but still, provides some interesting insight...

http://www.cadets.ca/support/cato-oaic/intro_e.asp?cato=46-01


----------



## sgt_mandal (23 Jan 2005)

Garrison dress looks sexy


----------



## Burrows (23 Jan 2005)

There you go..combat boots may be worn if garrison boots unavailablee...however..the garrison tunic and pants have to be garrison style.


----------



## q_1966 (24 Jan 2005)

If you notice the lack of tunic lower drawing, Its still considered Garrison Dress


----------



## Burrows (24 Jan 2005)

Pants are still garrison..That monstrosity cadets have invented is not garrison dress.


----------



## q_1966 (24 Jan 2005)

This is just stupid, lets agree to disagree


----------



## condor888000 (24 Jan 2005)

Wise statement, however, the CATO link posted states that the _tan_ short sleeved shirt is to be worn, I may be wrong on this, but isn't your dress shirt, not tan?

It also states that the pants are to be "Trousers, Garrison Dress". The pants normally worn are reffered to as "Cadet Trousers(male), or Cadet Slacks(female)" So they wouldn't be the same thing.

Finally CATO 46-01 main document para 14 says that Garrison dress may only be worn by staff cadets as approved by the CSTC CO. It is not to be worn at LHQ.

I most likely have at best a 50-50 chance of getting this right, but that's it from what I've gathered from the CATO's and this thread.


----------



## Burrows (24 Jan 2005)

condor is right...the shirt is supposed to be tan and not mint green...I agree to disagree.


----------

